# TV's Montel Williams comes to Sacramento to open marijuana dispensary



## FruityBud (Jun 14, 2011)

Montel Williams has been the face of many things  host of a nationally syndicated television talk show and pitchman for prescription drug assistance products and a fruit-and-vegetable emulsifier.

On Monday, Williams appeared in Sacramento to announce a partnership with a new enterprise, a medical marijuana dispensary.

In a news conference at the newly renovated offices of the former Capital Wellness Center, Williams spoke about his own battle with multiple sclerosis and why he turned to marijuana to alleviate near-constant neurological pain.

"Prescription drugs nearly shut down my kidneys. Then a doctor suggested I try medical marijuana," said Williams, who credits pot for improving his health and well-being.

Williams  a recent guest host of "Good Day Sacramento" on Channel 31 (KMAX)  led a tour of the new Albatin Wellness Cooperative at 29th and U streets in the Newton Booth neighborhood of midtown. He was accompanied by a Harvard-trained physician, Dr. Alan Shackelford, who specializes in medical marijuana.

"We've been caught up in culture surrounding medical marijuana that's 20 years old," Williams said. "While adhering to every single state law, we want to provide safe access for patients and really medicalize this. Patients should be put first."

He decided to partner with the marijuana cooperative's director, Aundre Speciale, a friend he met two years ago and with whom he shares a philosophy of making medical marijuana available along with patient counseling and a standardized product.

The host of "The Montel Williams Show," which aired from 1991 to 2008, said he would be "involved at every level of the cooperative, from the philosophical direction down to the blueprints."

His influence certainly shines through in the décor and appearance of the dispensary, which is a far cry from at least some other facilities that advertise their product in windows and display it openly in glass cases. The building is as nondescript as its dull-blue hue, at least on the outside.

Once visitors walk through the door, they are in a mosaic-tile lobby with flat-panel televisions playing various slides concerning the history of medicinal marijuana in addition to testimonials from Williams and others in the field.

After having their permits and paperwork vetted by a receptionist, the patients are buzzed in to a larger room to meet with a "counselor." This happens every time they come in to discuss their medical needs, before any of what the center calls medicine is distributed.

It feels almost like going to the bank, except instead of money the tellers dole out a different kind of green. Dozens of cameras and at least four security guards monitor every movement.

Unlike most dispensaries, no marijuana is displayed in the facility, anywhere. Patients don't see the actual product, which is available in edible and smokable form, until the very end, and can't use it on the property.

"I want this to be someplace your mother and father could see themselves walk into," Williams said. He is using his celebrity status to try to do just that  he brought his parents along for the tour.

But Williams' high-profile appearance also brought with it some controversy for Albatin even before the system debuted Monday.

A group of five vendors came to the dispensary to inquire about what they claim is thousands of dollars owed for marijuana provided to Speciale's Capital Wellness Cooperative in recent months.

Gary Hiller, the legal adviser for Capital Wellness Cooperative Inc., said any claims of money owed would be fully investigated.

"If a patient-cultivator brings in excess medicine, he or she will be reimbursed the cost of cultivating that medicine in accordance with state law."

That seemed to put the issue to bed for the most part, as minutiae and legal wrangling appeared to be at the root of the confusion, leaving Williams to focus on his goal of medical marijuana patient advocacy.

Williams said he wants to change the stigma surrounding doctor-prescribed pot use.

"It's absurd. I can go get morphine pumped into my system and nobody's got a problem," he said. "But all of a sudden they're really worried if I smoked a joint."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5vaqqo4*


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

*"We've been caught up in culture surrounding medical marijuana that's 20 years old," Williams said. "While adhering to every single state law, we want to provide safe access for patients and really medicalize this. Patients should be put first."*

This would be awesome, I hope he follows through!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be the first to call Montel a capitilist *XX* His club sucks and he rips growers.
He was involved with the dispensary for the last couple of years and he "officially" took over a couple of months ago. Now, as most of us know, most dispensaries work on a consignment basis, well they owed my partner over 15k and told him "tough cookies" on his payment because they "refiled" under Montels name and are now refusing to pay off the debts owed to the vendors that supplied hime the last 2 years.

Roddy., don't think for a minuate that Montel is out to help  your version of "sick" folks, he is all about the paper. go stand in front of his club and see who goes in.

I have personally been working in Sac and Capital Wellness is one of the worst ran dispensaries there. I wouldn't vend to them if they were the last dispensary in Cali.....


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

What a joke....Montel does things for one person.....himself.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2011)

I am disappointed to hear that. My husband has MS, as does Montel, and he is a good spokesman for raising awareness for this disease.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I'll be the first to call Montel a capitilist *XX* His club sucks and he rips growers.
> He was involved with the dispensary for the last couple of years and he "officially" took over a couple of months ago. Now, as most of us know, most dispensaries work on a consignment basis, well they owed my partner over 15k and told him "tough cookies" on his payment because they "refiled" under Montels name and are now refusing to pay off the debts owed to the vendors that supplied hime the last 2 years.
> 
> Roddy., don't think for a minuate that Montel is out to help  your version of "sick" folks, he is all about the paper. go stand in front of his club and see who goes in.
> ...



I didn't know there were different versions....sick is sick.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

He may be out for one person, himself, but he is now all over the news which is bringing the MMJ topic right into people's faces...a good thing in my eyes!


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I didn't know there were different versions....sick is sick.




Lol...weren't you the one questioning the legitimacy of some Cali MMJ card holders? If "sick is sick" then that shld be it.  Right?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Sick IS sick....are you telling me you believe everyone who has a card is sick? :rofl:

come on, say it straight faced....


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Montel was on CNN this morning, talking about MMJ and patients first. I know some of you don't like him, but you have to lve all the great publicity he's giving MMJ! Some of the stuff they talked about really painted MMJ in a great light, I was a bit concerned when he started talking about pill form, though!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 15, 2011)

I have seen Montel on the TV (commercials) lately telling people about a Business that loans money (Check into Cash type, not sure the name of Montels endorsement commercial) to folks at EXORBITANT interest rates.  When I saw that, he lost all credibility that he was a "for the people" kind of person.  Those places should be outlawed, legal loan sharking is what they are.

The fact that he is now on the Medical MJ bandwagon makes me think he is out for the Cash, not to help anyone.  JMO.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sick IS sick....are you telling me you believe everyone who has a card is sick? :rofl:
> 
> come on, say it straight faced....




Brosef I can say it with a straight face because unlike you I don't care if they hve a hangnail and get a script for MMJ. It is nobody's business except the patient and the doctor....not you or the governments or anybody else.

My point was you say sick is sick in one post and then flip out about Cali and the way the handout cards....which is it? My head hurts from trying to figure out where you really stand on it...lol


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Brosef I can say it with a straight face because unlike you I don't care if they hve a hangnail and get a script for MMJ. It is nobody's business except the patient and the doctor....not you or the governments or anybody else.
> 
> My point was you say sick is sick in one post and then flip out about Cali and the way the handout cards....which is it? My head hurts from trying to figure out where you really stand on it...lol



Seriously, are you reading my posts??? 

When the govt decides the doctors aren't using the system as intended, what do you suppose they're apt to do?? Let it continue?? So, while you're so happy to allow anyone for any reason, the govt (who has the say in ALL this) may see it as ABUSE! You can say all you wish that it's between the doc and you....but is it really? NO, the GOVT has final say when doling out the cards....right?? If and when the govt decides enough of the abuse (perceived or real), they're likely to make changes we won't appreciate.

Is it really so hard to understand what I have been saying OVER AND OVER AND OVER????

I'll ask another way...do you seriously believe everyone who has a card has it as the govt intended?? Are they truly SICK, or trying to abuse the system?? Honestly....

My friend, I may seem all over the place with my stance, but if you're reading, you'll note I am complaining about "symptoms" of the problem...and there are several! While I am all for anyone and everyone smoking, wish everyone could have a card even, when the "symptoms" start to make the "doctors" (govt) rethink they're stance.....we all lose!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I have seen Montel on the TV (commercials) lately telling people about a Business that loans money (Check into Cash type, not sure the name of Montels endorsement commercial) to folks at EXORBITANT interest rates.  When I saw that, he lost all credibility that he was a "for the people" kind of person.  Those places should be outlawed, legal loan sharking is what they are.
> 
> The fact that he is now on the Medical MJ bandwagon makes me think he is out for the Cash, not to help anyone.  JMO.



Either way, who cares?? The fact he's giving it plenty of face time (something someone told me was important...even to the point of being an outlaw to do so), and is painting it in a good light...I'm cheering him on. 

If you don't like his business practices, don't do business with him.


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone I live in Sacramento and just saw Montel on TV talking his new Club up here in sacramento,,LMFAO  WoW  Funny!   So Im going to go check it out today I will get an 1/8th of what he says is his best Indica/kush and REPORT Back to you All.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't give Montel the sweat off my nuts. He has alway been out for himself and self promotion.


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 15, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I'll be the first to call Montel a capitilist *XX* His club sucks and he rips growers.
> He was involved with the dispensary for the last couple of years and he "officially" took over a couple of months ago. Now, as most of us know, most dispensaries work on a consignment basis, well they owed my partner over 15k and told him "tough cookies" on his payment because they "refiled" under Montels name and are now refusing to pay off the debts owed to the vendors that supplied hime the last 2 years.
> 
> Roddy., don't think for a minuate that Montel is out to help your version of "sick" folks, he is all about the paper. go stand in front of his club and see who goes in.
> ...


 
HOLD UP BRO!!!  I live Right here in SAC  all MY LIFE.  Lets Smoke some time!?!---OK  I have not been to Cap Wellness yet I heard they have a Vapor Room--COOL!  I also thought they Just Opened on Fulton ?..  Green Harmony three blocks down is OK though!  I can't say who is my favorite here TOO MANY TO CHOSE FROM LOL!!  Who do you Like best?? Also Montels club is in MIDTOWN? right? If Cap Wellness is his He is not Advertising that it is the Fancy Dancy one in midtown he is talking up!?!?!?   So What's Up Bro?  Gonna Be HOT Today,,I was thinking about checking out the river.  We should smoke a big fat one together some time 

The money owed to your friend is at the New Cap Wellness location on FULTON  close to Marconi across from Welfare office lol.. Montel just bought the location NOT CAP Wellness and its Debts...  I think it is Cap Well that is burning your friend NOT MONTEL.....  I think,,  I hope all works out for him though.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I wouldn't give Montel the sweat off my nuts. He has alway been out for himself and self promotion.



Hopefully, he'll put all his heart behind MMJ....put his celebreity status to good use. I can't think of a much better supporter, one with a disease that MMJ helps, is known by many (and some likely see him in a better light than here) and has the money and means to keep it in the face of the public....


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Seriously, are you reading my posts???
> 
> 
> I'll ask another way...do you seriously believe everyone who has a card has it as the govt intended?? Are they truly SICK, or trying to abuse the system?? Honestly....



Once again you are missing the point...,you, the government or anybody else has no business in it...it is between doctor and patient. Hve the card as the government Intended? Lol that is a joke. If the government was handing out cards no one wld hve one.  What kills me is you keep ranting about those who abuse the system...and then you talk about Montel painting it in a good light and all.....lol.  He is abusing more then the system my friend.

On a side note I am glad we hve kept this thread respectful....heated issue with heated opinions.    Nice debate though.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Once again you are missing the point...,you, the government or anybody else has no business in it...it is between doctor and patient. Hve the card as the government Intended? Lol that is a joke. If the government was handing out cards no one wld hve one.  What kills me is you keep ranting about those who abuse the system...and then you talk about Montel painting it in a good light and all.....lol.  He is abusing more then the system my friend.
> 
> On a side note I am glad we hve kept this thread respectful....heated issue with heated opinions.    Nice debate though.



So, let me make sure I understand...the DOCTOR hands me my card???? 

I love a good debate, love friendly banter.....it's always good to learn from others opinions...and yes, I am listening! 

As for a spokesman for MMJ...Montel works. Would you rather have sayyyyy....a PRESIDENT??   :rofl:

btw...I wasn't making up the fact that MI is rethinking it's application system, clamping down on who gets the card.....still thin k it's merely between yourself and your doctor?


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> So, let me make sure I understand...the DOCTOR hands me my card????
> 
> I love a good debate, love friendly banter.....it's always good to learn from others opinions...and yes, I am listening!
> 
> As for a spokesman for MMJ...Montel works. Would you rather have sayyyyy....a PRESIDENT??   :rofl:


 
A President  Ya Thats gonna happen soon! lol,,   The Doctor here in Cali only gives you a written recomondation and enrolls you in  215.org for the Cops to Verify you and that by Law here is all you need and . So Yes they do here in CA,, Greyish though


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> A President  Ya Thats gonna happen soon! lol,,   The Doctor here in Cali only gives you a written recomondation and that by Law here is all you need. So Yes and No!  LOL



I wouldn't be so sure about this....you still have to apply to the STATE...right??

The president joke, just saying there could be worse spokesmen lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

No Roddy, the state, in my state at least has nothing to do with it. the doctor gives you your prescription and that is it. we don't even have a state registry which i wish we did. Then you go back in a year and pay a stupid amount of money and your good for another year. This will be my third year.


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be so sure about this....you still have to apply to the STATE...right??
> 
> The president joke, just saying there could be worse spokesmen lol


 
You have the choice,,  Ca has a regisrtry if you want an actual Ca Card--LOL I have NEVER seen One..  Here in Ca all you need to be LEGAL is a Written Drs Recomdation,,    SB420 lays out General state guidlines as to amounts of plants and so on  BUT CA SUPREME COURT has ruled that if you have a DR Rec you can have and grow as much as you want!  REALLY!  Now everyone seems to agree that you should not go over 99 plants becuase for some reason they think that is a FEDERAL Cutoff or something!! Stupid if the FEDS want to bust you THEY CAN! 1 plant or 10000 plants  MMJ is still Illegal by Federal Law Period.   So Ca and it's So Called Leader the FED Gov are Really at Odds      Wish the FEDS Change laws!  LOL


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, it's even easier in Cali than here.....no wonder some take offense when I say it's not just between doc and patient. WOW! Here in Michigan, you see a doctor before applying with the state ($100 fee).

This explains why some aren't too worried about crack-downs...for some, it truly IS between the doctor and the patient!

I wish the feds would too, my friend! :48:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> No Roddy, the state, in my state at least has nothing to do with it. the doctor gives you your prescription and that is it. we don't even have a state registry which i wish we did. Then you go back in a year and pay a stupid amount of money and your good for another year. This will be my third year.



Sounds like it's close to open legalization, Rosie?? Aside from the feds, of course!  Is it easy to find a doctor?


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be so sure about this....you still have to apply to the STATE...right??
> 
> The president joke, just saying there could be worse spokesmen lol



Roddy you don't know how the Michigan law works.  You don't apply to the state the state is just responsible for issuing your card.  The only think the state can deny you a card for in Michigan is if you were convicted of a drug felony.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Taken from my approval letter...

"Dear ___"

"The Medical Marihuana Program has APPROVED your request for....." "If your APPLICATION designated a caregiver....."

Says application right on the application which is sent to the DEPT of LICENSING and REGULATORY AFFAIRS, a division of the state govt....you send an application to the state and it's either approved or denied....by them. Seems like you apply to the state to me.

I think you're misunderstanding how it works, my friend, the state is the one overseeing this program, the state controls who can and cannot get a card. If the state decides tomorrow that only adults can have them, guess who'll be allowed to have them? They already mandate you have to have a parent's consent if not an adult. 

And, by re-reading your comment....a drug felon CAN have a card, a drug felon cannot be a caregiver....says that right on the application as well.


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

You send an application that APPROVED by a doctor not by the state.  Sorry I misspoke about the drug felony thing, the state can not stop you from getting a card in any way once it has been approved by a doctor as long as you send in your fee.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Again, it was JUST in the news a few weeks or so back about the state re-examining their APPLICATION SYSTEM, going to look to see if they can clamp down on what they see as abusive use. You may not think they can't deny you, but you are simply mistaken. The doctor prescribes, the state gives out...at their discretion!


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

They are talking about cracking down on the doctors that are approving the cards for people who dont have a qualifying condition.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmmm....so there you have it! The doctors will be denying what they call abusive use. The STATE mandates who can and can't have.


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

Im just going to follow other peoples lead and stop trying to discuss things with you.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

You just said that the state is telling the doctors to crack down, right? So, is it wrong to say that the state has say? I don't mind you not talking to me, but if you feel you're right, STAND UP MAN, REPRESENT!


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

if your doctor says you qualify.. WHO IN THE HELL does the gov think they are to tell you no??.. The crooked legislators are NOT doctors.  In "my" state, ALL that you need is the 'script/recommendation from your doctor. and the state cannot deny you. THEY are NOT qualified. 

neither are they in michigan.
  I'm beginning to think along the same lines as most others that have been participating in the discussion.
You're going to argue about it, whether you agree or not...or if you 'know' if you agree  or not..

If mich' repeals it, or eliminates it, THAT would a new milestone.
What they are doing now, is NOT. They are doing the same thing EVERY other mmj state did. Now that they 'have' it, they are going to figure out how to regulate it and tax it to their benefit. They give a CRAP if you're ill or not. THEY WANT THE MONEY..


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's close to open legalization, Rosie?? Aside from the feds, of course!  Is it easy to find a doctor?



In my neck of the woods, we have one clinic and one doctor that advertises. I went to a "traveling clinic: The Hemp and Cannibus Foundation. I think it is .org if you want to find them. Anyway, the come around every month or so and you get an appointment and pay 150 or 200 bucks, (rip off, I know) and you have a piece of paper that tells the police that you are legal for a year at a time, if they come a knocking. Or to take to a dispensary. I was also licensed in Ca. at the same time for more money of course. I really think the doctors I have seen ( 3) are good ambassadors for the herb we all love here at mp.
Thats the way it is in the great northwest.

It is on the ballot for 2012, I am cautiously optimistic.  Never mind, it will never happen.


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

Money Mutual is the name of the loan shark company he endorses just saw the commercial.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

Those places should not be allowed to operate. They ruin gullible/needy peoples lives.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those places should not be allowed to operate. They ruin gullible/needy peoples lives.




That is okay Rose as long as Montel gets paid..... 

Let's see loan sharking like this that ruins people financially is legal and smoking a plant you can grow yourself and helps millions with many many conditions and has never killed a single person is illegal.....yep sounds about right for the way these dumb politicians work.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it easy to find a dr? :rofl: Here, in CA, drive 10 mins and you found one. The years I've gotten mine I have legit med records to have one, but who knows how strict they are. And I really could care less. And no, the state has nothing to do with it. Get dr recommendation, access to dispensary. Haven't had any run ins with the law about it, so im not really trippin.

As far as Montel Williams, yeah, he's really in it for the cause


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> if your doctor says you qualify.. WHO IN THE HELL does the gov think they are to tell you no??.. The crooked legislators are NOT doctors.  In "my" state, ALL that you need is the 'script/recommendation from your doctor. and the state cannot deny you. THEY are NOT qualified.
> 
> neither are they in michigan.
> I'm beginning to think along the same lines as most others that have been participating in the discussion.
> ...



Hick, I am reporting exactly what is happening, others know it's happening as well and even have said so.....even if we come to that same end from differing views. The govt IS trying to limit, we ARE being re-evaluated. Whether the doctor hands you the prescription or the state, the state is deciding who will get their card...right or wrong. You can yell at me that they aren't qualified, but I suppose that's doing very little save venting...as I have been doing.  As for the give a crap part....how do you know what they want? I live here and I can't tell, they seem to want the MMJ, yet they don't...as I have been saying. Actually, they wanted it at first, now that they have it, they're running to figure out how to control it since it's (as they say) being abused. Yes, they want the almighty dollar, but not at a cost of more problems....

Hick, I've agreed that this is a change, I accept this and welcome better legislation (or none at all...would be best). However, when I post something (such as the govt dictating who can and can't have the card) and someone disagrees, you bet I'll argue....besides, as I said, threw my back out and am wasting time anyway...and this is always fun! 

Your last statement there....exactly what I've been telling people from the getgo, yet many tell me that big pharma is going to end this? I've said this exact thing...once states have this, the feds will hardly be able to end it, whether big pharma makes a pill or not. You see, big pharma can make it, doesn't mean we have to use it.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> In my neck of the woods, we have one clinic and one doctor that advertises. I went to a "traveling clinic: The Hemp and Cannibus Foundation. I think it is .org if you want to find them. Anyway, the come around every month or so and you get an appointment and pay 150 or 200 bucks, (rip off, I know) and you have a piece of paper that tells the police that you are legal for a year at a time, if they come a knocking. Or to take to a dispensary. I was also licensed in Ca. at the same time for more money of course. I really think the doctors I have seen ( 3) are good ambassadors for the herb we all love here at mp.
> Thats the way it is in the great northwest.
> 
> It is on the ballot for 2012, I am cautiously optimistic.  Never mind, it will never happen.



There's a few local doctors, but mostly, the dispensaries bring a doctor in and run for a day...usually around 150 or so new cards each session. We also pay the doctor between $75 and $150 ($75 for renewal, up to $150 depending on doc for new scripts). I wish I could say the doctors I've visited were ambassadors, I doubt they cared for anything but the money, though. Once you have the doctor's endorsement, you then send $100 more to the state, then wait up to 4 months before receiving news you were accepted or not. You're told to pay by check so that you can watch for it to be cashed, then you're (supposedly) legal (although you have no proof save telling the officer that the bank cashed the check....risky imho).


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Herm said:
			
		

> Money Mutual is the name of the loan shark company he endorses just saw the commercial.



I'd wager there's millions of people that have never seen that commercial, I'd also bet there's millions more that don't know Montel is only out for himself...they just know they saw him on TV and is a celeb.


----------



## Herm (Jun 16, 2011)

It nice to know you argue just to argue even if your wrong.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh Roddy....you just don't get it bro. Pretty crazy.

First off, did you know I could come from Cali and walk right into one of MI's Dispensary, as MI is the only otherstate that recognizes Cali MMJ Card holders.
Here in Cali, it is an OPTION to get a "State  issues" MMJ, as legally, only the actual Rec from the Doc is what makes you legal. The card from the State just helps LEO not have to do a check on your Rec.
It ain't my fault you boys in MI approved a restrictive MMJ law.....you all should have thought about what they heck you were approving......

Secondly my friend, you certinly don't understand what I mean when I say Big Pharma is comin. They ain't comin' to sell folks thc pills...lol. They are going to str8 sell HERB, in Smokable form. Laugh all you want, you will see.
Big Pharma WILL take over the Dispensary market.

Bottom line, to keep track on this thread, Montel sucks. Roddy, if you think that he is doing MMJ a positive, you truly are lost.
If you let your State Goverment pick and choose who is protected under MMJ law, then all hope is lost for you all.

Makes me ill. I gotta get to work. I got medicine to deliver......


----------



## Mutt (Jun 16, 2011)

Feds want to tax control and regulate. FDA, BATF, DEA, dept. of agriculture will have full control by bureaucrats not doctors/engineers that were appointed not elected by politicians that are influenced by lobbyists. They are tax driven to over regulate which created higher pay in turn costs the citizens but goes into the govt. coffers. The sheeple just buy right into it. The feds do not want the states to have power. It is not in their best interests. The govt does not want us fending for ourselves. they want us dependent on them. Socialism=govt corruption.
If the masses beleive in our current policies and laws then I need to think about moving. As we are not constitutionally based anymore.
One of the most heartbreaking things about our education system is the failure to properly educate our society in regards to political science with main focus on our constitution and bill of rights. So many of the masses have no real understanding of how our country was intended to run.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2011)

Herm said:
			
		

> Money Mutual is the name of the loan shark company he endorses just saw the commercial.



Thanks Hermi.

Again, when someone endorses something as WRONG as legal Loan Sharking, I think they loose all credibility.  Montel is for Montel and wants his pot cheap or free.  The way to get it for him I guess is open a dispensary.  The good ones float to the top like NCH has said, the not so good ones close.

Very Very interesting that California Medical Recs fly in Michigan (I do not know if this is a fact, I read this here, but I will tend to believe NCH over most folks arguing for arguing sake.).  To bad the states California and Michigan do not share a common border.  

As for big Pharma, I also agree with NCH, what better way for the State to make money off of MJ, than to get a big business to collect their tax on it like state tax stamps on cigs.

*This thread was about Montel, one more time, Montel is only for Montel.  He has proof on TV, the commercial for taking advantage of people in need Money Mutual (I would think he owns part of it, easy legal rip off).*


----------



## Locked (Jun 16, 2011)

Herm said:
			
		

> It nice to know you argue just to argue even if your wrong.




Yeah I think everyone can see that by now.....of course Roddy will argue that we are wrong about that too.:doh: 

I am done....my cat makes better arguments at this point....


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Oh Roddy....you just don't get it bro. Pretty crazy.
> 
> First off, did you know I could come from Cali and walk right into one of MI's Dispensary, as MI is the only otherstate that recognizes Cali MMJ Card holders.
> Here in Cali, it is an OPTION to get a "State  issues" MMJ, as legally, only the actual Rec from the Doc is what makes you legal. The card from the State just helps LEO not have to do a check on your Rec.
> ...



We voted in MMJ, and are darned happy to have it, if what Hick says is true, it will evolve slowly! Tell you what, come on over and show us how we're to stop big brotha from cramping our style, if you know how...we're pretty slow out this way and all! You seem all worked up that there's restrictions being thought about, act as if I am personally for this and bringing them...WOW! Shoot the messenger?? 

I don't care if Montel is scum of the earth, if he helps granny and gramps to decide to vote MMJ into another state, more power to him! He's a celeb, he's been ALL OVER the news bringing it right to their faces....with good communication of what and why. 

And Herm, I'll argue what I think is right...prove me wrong!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I think everyone can see that by now.....of course Roddy will argue that we are wrong about that too.:doh:
> 
> I am done....*my cat makes better arguments at this point.*...



Good, bring in the fresh meat!!


----------

